# TRY-ME brand soda???



## GeorgiaVol (May 7, 2008)

Does anyone know any info on this brand?


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 7, 2008)

Close-up:


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2008)

Try-Me was a popular national brand in the 1930s. They bottled a variety of flavored sodas. We have a local Try-Me bottle from here in Lewistown, PA. ~Jim


----------



## capsoda (May 8, 2008)

The Try-Me Bottling Company had bottling plants all along the eastern seaboard from Maryland to Florida and westward at least to Texas an Oklahoma in the 1920s and 1930s. They bottled several sodas that were popular during that time, including one called "Dixie Cola" that was bottled in Alabama. They are fairly common bottles.


----------

